# jcgriff2............Birthday?



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

John must have entered his d.o.b in his profile at another site where he is registered and the auto birthday thingy just popped his name up. (wonder why they don't do that here?????)

Happy Birthday John, hope you have a great day. :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy birthday JC, still a kid!!!

BG


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, Dave !

One can "hide" their DOB here at TSF via user CTRL panel if they wish.

Nice detective work - you're right --- June 15 is the day.

As for exact age, I'll plead the 5th, but will say 4 kiddies here - 9, 11, 16, 20. All have had BD's in 2010 except my 11 year old; she'll be 12 next week.

Much appreciated.

John

.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hint-JC was born a year after I got out of high school or a year before I was married

BG


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Happy birthday! Leaps and bounds older than me and still going strong, have a good one :wave:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy birthday!

Hope the day is special and one to remember. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy birthday John 
Have a nice day with your family


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Happy birthday John, I hope it's a good 'un for you


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy birthday youngster! Soon enough you'll be in "counting backwards" territory, enjoy eh.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday John, where is the party?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday John - are you bringing the beer for the party? :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glaswegian said:


> Happy Birthday John - are you bringing the beer for the party? :grin:


Do we need to see the 'Case Modding' team for that? :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Hint-JC was born a year after I got out of high school or a year before I was married
> 
> BG


My math makes it .. . . 1986. Glad thats sorted out now! :laugh:



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Happy Birthday John, where is the party?


When I know... I'll pass the info along!



5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Happy birthday! Leaps and bounds older than me and still going strong, have a good one :wave:


"Leaps an bounds older..." 

Now that you mention it, it is almost time for my 9 am nap! 



grimx133 said:


> Happy birthday youngster! Soon enough you'll be in "counting backwards" territory, enjoy eh.


Counting backwards began years ago!

Probably the same time I stopped using "1/2" ages!




Glaswegian said:


> Happy Birthday John - are you bringing the beer for the party? :grin:


No, but I'll bring the usual 100 cases of VO !



WereBo said:


> Do we need to see the 'Case Modding' team for that? :grin:


WOW! Did you have surveillance cameras looking in on me during the last few hours to get that picture? :chgrin:

Thank you all!!

John

.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

> My math makes it .. . . 1986. Glad thats sorted out now!


Yea, right. I retired from Gov't job in 1986

BG


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy '21st' Birthday again John. I bet it feels good to be young again:smile:. 

You have a great day with your family!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:birthday:
*have a good birthday dinner !*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have A Good One John HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday 2 U... :smile:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Nearly missed this John :smile:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday John!!!!!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, John!! I was absent yesterday.....am I gonna need a doctor's excuse??


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Happy Belated, John! Hope you had a wonderful day. :wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday jcgriff2, have a good one mate 

Also, Geminis FTW


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy belated birthday John .. and many more happy returns ..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, everyone.

It was a nice day overall.

John

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I missed the party (I am the one thats always in the kitchen at party's) are there any leftovers!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, jenae... no, no leftovers, I ate them! I'll save some next year for you.

John

.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I still have some cake left from my 17th on the 17th xD

Here xD


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have any left over from my 17th!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

After 40 years, anything of mine would be well mouldy by now :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't remember back that far, but I must of had one.
Of course, I can't be old, I am younger than werebo, my cake would only be 35ish.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember 17 not for the cake -- but for getting my driver's license. How time flies - a 20 yr-old here with her license; a 16+ yr-old that wants a permit to drive my car and two younger ones that thankfully have years before they will be in the front seat, let alone the driver's side.


----------

